# Bontrager Speedtrap Sensor installation



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I purchased the Bontrager Node 1.1 Computer and Speedtrap Sensor for Trek Madone 2.1.


It seems thats the Trek fork insert is not compatible with the Speedtrap sensor.


When i removed the plastic cover on the fork and I see that it has a flat surface. The Speedtrap sensor has the battery housing which the fork insert does not have.


Am I doing something wrong? Please help. Thanks


Bontrager SpeedTrap Digital Speed Sensor - Clearance - Accessories -Trek Store


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

On my 2.3, the housing is not flush with the fork, it is raised out and only the battery portion is sunk into the fork.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I see.. i think I need this adapter which never mentions anywhere in the instructions.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup, you will need that.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Strange. On my '09 2.3, the speedtrap sensor fits right in flush with the fork. There is an extra indent for the battery bump out.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

I attempted to install it onto my Domane 2.0, found out that insert mentioned above is require and is never mentioned in any instructions. That came as a big surprise to the LBS as well. Since most people get cadence sensors as well, they recommended returning the speedtrap and just get a combo sensor like the ever popular Garmin GSC-10. I took up their offer.

It's kind of dumb that Trek even created that device that almost no one ever uses. They should just make the Duotrap standard instead.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

drussell said:


> Strange. On my '09 2.3, the speedtrap sensor fits right in flush with the fork. There is an extra indent for the battery bump out.


On my 2010 Madone 5.1 and 2011 Speed Concept 2.5 the whole speed trap sensor fits in the fork flush also. When looking at my bike from the front you can't see the black plastic bulge of the sensor like the above photo...Trek must have changed after 2011 models.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

Trek / Bontrager Speedtrap should announce or let consumer know that they have changed their product design!! :mad2:Obviously this two products are now not compatible as opposed to their claim.. which is totally misleading with their advertisements. Right now I cant return the speedtrap which is sucks big time. I asked the LBS and they were surprised that they made the change for 2013 forks.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

Even the website stated that it is compatible with Madone 2 series.

Bontrager: SpeedTrap Compatible Bikes

I searched and seem unable to find where to buy the adapter. I only got the image only.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I just got the Garmin GSC 10. Problem solved..


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

Got hold of the SpeedTrap spacer from the LBS.


----------

